# 50 Tokyo Auto Salon 06 pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

Once again you do a very nice job hi-rev!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pic


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

superb pics


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

did anyone notice the girl's name in the last pic?-hint:
it is on her necklace


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

to be honest wudda preferd more pics of cars.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

To be honest Haribo who cares what you think!!!!!!













Mick


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*couldn't of said it better.....*

 ...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Mick - Reply of 2006 so far*

ROFLMAO - Marvellous.

hyrev - fine pictures. More rims and curves in interesting places...


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Haribo said:


> to be honest wudda preferd more pics of cars.



There is always one    

To be honest I wish I was there, cos' afterwards you can buy the girls       

And if you are lucky, they come free  

Haribo....you are obviously the Tangtastic variety    

Also you can't SPELL (prefered)


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice shots.. loving the Amuse S2K and nice shot of the WedSports girls Ai & Machi  Shame Kaori isn't there with them though


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

AAAHHH leave poor little Haribo alone......


























He doesn't like pics of girls because he's GAY!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mad man - get rid of that picture ....


----------



## Mad Man Dan (Jul 5, 2002)

Daz I can send you a big hi-res pic if you want?? Or one of Haribo!



NO need i see haribo is in the one i already posted......... right between that birds legs


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

That is one of the worst posts I have ever seen on this forum 
Good luck, you will need it


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

What the hell kind of post was that?! 

Totally detracted from what was a good post!


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

can`t believe it`s lasted this long, where`s Mr O when you need him??


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

BigBob said:


> can`t believe it`s lasted this long, where`s Mr O when you need him??



Me to please get rid of that pic.



Mick


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cracking pics of them, erm, cars!! lol. 

What the hell's going on with that 2 door R33 estate?? Odd


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

its a car forum not a porn site u goons  . whats the point in going to the TAS and taking a shite load of pictures of asian birds ? It defies the point to me.

An Mick tbh i dnt give a shit what you or anyone thinks about what i say, this is a public discusion board where everyone has a free right to speech, i said what i thought, you dont like it tuff shit. 

and everyone else whos smart with all the gay comments, far from the truth im very happy with amount of sex i get, and i think some of you lot would count yourself lucky if you were shaggin the birds that i do, so yer you enjoy the young fanny that your never gonna touch.  

fuk off, and good nite


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

BigBob said:


> can`t believe it`s lasted this long, where`s Mr O when you need him??


I was enjoying my Sunday lunch.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh, and FWIW, I agree with Harry in his post above.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Harrymong you have got it wrong............
Keep your dirty fantasies to your self!!!!

The Pics that Hyrev put on the Gtroc are the ones from the Tokyo Auto Salon.

If you can do any better i recomend that you take a day off from School,
And have a go your self. You Gay little maggot:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

And know i dont like you you SPOONER    .


And yes we are all going out now because it is 6.30 am here in Tokyo...
On the WANGAN............And for some Street DRIFTTO......See ya later MONGO



Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i wanst complaining at the pictures for what they are, they are good, i was just complaining about chosen subject matter. and then the fact that i got flamed.

have fun mick, o yer... dont forget to take sum pics!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No problem Haribo I will take some just for you.....................


Mick


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

come on guys, these are just pics from TAS. I did not post up any porn, some may be borderline, but they are all wearing clothing. These pics were taken in a public place, at least I did not post the ones I got in the hotel room after TAS, i would surley been banned. LOL

Everyone is entitled to their freedom of speech, as mentioned earlier, including me. If you like my taste of photos-good, if not, that is your opinion and you have the right to voice it. 

On this thread I would like everyone to post comments about the event, the cars, the girls, the pics I took.

My fav was the Toyota Soarer with the RB26. Did you see dual action tower strut brace with oil feed lines of some sort tapped into it?










I have never seen that before, wonder if that would weaken the brace once the oil gets hot, if it gets hot enough.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics ,Nice one


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Hyrev,

Interesting that the Soarer has oil cooler and strut brace combo, maybe it's for weight saving? It's possible that strut brace is made of titanium?

Do you have any idea what the black 34 GT-R has in engine bay or whose tuning company did this?

And, great pictures!

Cheers

Grant


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That's actually a cunning way of bringing crank-case gasses to the 2 catch cans. Black GTR is by Phoenix Power, 955PS with twin 3240's


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Awsome....I want more!! 

espically that VG or VQ (what ever it is) R32:smokin:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

As far as Haribo is concerned, the girls at the TAS is part of the experience. You have to take in all the Japanese culture, not just look at the cars. Sometimes you just laugh at the outfits or how others damn near kill each other to take girl pics; it is all part of the fun. Great pics mate, looks like this year was a good one at the Messe.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Ones of the best looking cars of the show for me was this carbon scoobie!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any more pictures?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Supra RZ said:


> Ones of the best looking cars of the show for me was this carbon scoobie!!


Could you imagine the bitch fight if two Skylilnes turned up at a show with the same graphics.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

yer i saw that in jap mag i think at some stage, kits made by a french perosn isnt it?

is that black gtr carbon or just matt black paint?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Harrymong you have got it wrong............
> Keep your dirty fantasies to your self!!!!
> 
> The Pics that Hyrev put on the Gtroc are the ones from the Tokyo Auto Salon.
> ...


Wow, I think this is the longest post I have ever seen you write Mick, you must 
have been knackered afterwards.    

Just one thing though, sorry to be pedantic, but I have noticed a few people being 
confused here, 
SOC boys included, this is not the GTROC site, it’s the public GTR Register. 
There is in fact a big difference.


Sorry for the hijack

Great pictures Hyrev, I am very take but Miss Bomex in picture No8, :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
even though she disabled with no feet.    

You could never call me a racialist GTR Fan.


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

ah so that strut brace serves no purpose, except to get rid of some crank case ventilation hoses?

Very bling!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I wonder if the white GT-R isn't the one that belongs to the brother of the boss of Garage Saurus, we spoke with at the Garage.... Looks like the one he described to me!

That's a scweeet car!!!

As for the girlies, I see Japanese girls every day but not cars like this, so I tended to look at the cars more than the girls. Besides, I love wife's body lots...   ...her curves are better than most of those girls at TAS   

Hyrev, you missed the other girl on the Police stand. Now she was HOT and had the right attitude too!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

The Scoob is by L'aunsport - but they're Japanese despite the name.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix, Hyrev. But I think you didn't spend enough time at the House of Kolor booth. That place was on fire! 

Miguel, I think you are right about the white GT-R. Bean and I had a little chat with one of the guys from Saurus and some of the carbon parts on the car were bespoke and not available to the public yet.

Cya O!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Newera said:


> I wonder if the white GT-R isn't the one that belongs to the brother of the boss of Garage Saurus, we spoke with at the Garage.... Looks like the one he described to me!


It must be the one, I think they only had one car at the show!!


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone else feel like hitting the nearest Asian brothel in your area? *lol*would love some sushi rite now.

That white R34 is of its ass. Would of *loved to see more *angles of it.....maximum air flow thru that front bar + carbon fiber everywhere.

Thanx *HYREV*! _GOOD JOB_!


----------

